# Modificar dimmer en regulador velocidad ventilador



## Bleny (Jun 30, 2020)

Tengo un dimmer que me compre para pruebas nunca funciono muy bien no se por que pero bueno, la cosa es que intente probarlo en un ventilador pero se quemo una resistencia y un condensador que estaba pegado a esta.

A lo que voy se podría reutilizar los componentes como el triac diac y potenciómetro para montar un regulador de velocidad para el ventilador el triac es un bta06-600c el diac no se mucho creo que pone B3 T el potenciómetro es de 500k con solo 2 salidas y click de apagado, que esquema me recomendáis, el ventilador es de 80w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2020)

Seguramente era un dimmer para luces (poca potencia) y lo pasaste de corriente.

Primero medí que no esté en corto el triac , si está bien podés reperarlo. Levantas el diagrama y te fijas a cual se parece :





__





						diagrama dimmer con scr - Google Search
					





					www.google.com.ar


----------



## Bleny (Jun 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente era un dimmer para luces (poca potencia) y lo pasaste de corriente.
> 
> Primero medí que no esté en corto el triac , si está bien podés reperarlo. Levantas el diagrama y te fijas a cual se parece :
> 
> ...


Intentare hacer el diagrama a ver que tal me sale aunque no soy muy bueno en ello, supuesta mente era de 60 hasta 300 W, pero supongo que tampoco esta pensado para un ventilador, no creo que este quemado el triac pero lo comprobare.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 30, 2020)

Si no me equivocado creo que este es el diagrama.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2020)

Bleny dijo:


> Si no me equivocado creo que este es el diagrama.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192861


Están mal asignadas las patas del TRIAC , el DIAC nunca puede estár conectado ahí
Está mal colocado el/los Capacitor/es (???), se deben incluír dentro de la red de histéresis 

Se debería parecer a esto

​


----------



## Bleny (Jun 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Están mal asignadas las patas del TRIAC , el DIAC nunca puede estár conectado ahí
> Está mal colocado el/los Capacitor/es (???), se deben incluír dentro de la red de histéresis
> 
> Se debería parecer a esto
> ...


 
Lo revisare mañana puede que vaya cometido algún error ya que estoy medio atontado por un calmante.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2020)

Ya lo revise había cometido bastantes errores, hice algunos cambios.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2020)

Aquí lo eh puesto mas ordenado quería editar el post pero muy tarde ya no deja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2020)

El capacitor y la resistencia en seria me gustarían del otro lado de la bobina, en lo demás "Me Guta"


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2020)

Que cambios debería hacer para que valga para variar la velocidad del ventilador, la resistencia con los interrogantes es por que esta quemada y el condensador creo que es ese su valor pero también se quemo por cercanía a la resistencia al calentarse esta, el triac no esta en corto parece que esta bien, pero no se si en valdrá para este propósito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2020)

Tal como está (Estuvo) debía variar correctamente la velocidad del ventilador.
Supongo que si repones los componentes dañados debería volver a funcionar OK
Resistencia *100Ω 1W, *reemplaza también el capacitor que está en serie con la resistencia (100nF)
Ese es un regulador de "Simple histéresis", si quieres algo un poco mas estable busca el diseño de "Doble-histéresis", aunque no tiene mucho sentido para un ventilador.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal como está (Estuvo) debía variar correctamente la velocidad del ventilador.
> Supongo que si repones los componentes dañados debería volver a funcionar OK
> Resistencia *100Ω 1W, *reemplaza también el capacitor que está en serie con la resistencia (100nF)
> Ese es un regulador de "Simple histéresis", si quieres algo un poco mas estable busca el diseño de "Doble-histéresis", aunque no tiene mucho sentido para un ventilador.


El condensador que esta en serie no parece estar dañado, a hora mismo solo dispongo de una resistencia de 120Ω que parece de 1W valdría o es importante que el valor sea de 100Ω.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2020)

Quizás capacitor se puso en corto  y fusiló a la resistencia de 100 Ohms ¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2020)

Bleny dijo:


> El condensador que esta en serie no parece estar dañado, a hora mismo solo dispongo de una resistencia de 120Ω que parece de 1W valdría o es importante que el valor sea de 100Ω.


No cualquier valor parecido sirve.
Como comenta *2M*, si la resistencia se desintegró posiblemente sea por la falla del capacitor.
Cambia ambos, *100nF * > 400V *


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2020)

A sin con una simples pruebas no parece que este en corto y carga y descarga  .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2020)

Bleny dijo:


> A sin con una simples pruebas no parece que este en corto y carga y descarga  .


Armalo con ese mismo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bleny (Jul 3, 2020)

Ya le puse la resistencia eh probado otra vez con el ventilador pero no funciona como esperaba no gradúa muy bien y a media potencia hace como un zumbido el ventilador y el inductor que no inspira mucha confianza, esta vez la resistencia se calienta como el infierno pero no parece que se vaya a quemar a corto plazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2020)

*Todos* los ventiladores *zumban* con los dimmer 🤷‍♂️ 

Probalo con lámpara de filamento a ver cómo reacciona


----------



## Bleny (Jul 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Todos* los ventiladores *zumban* con los dimmer 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Probalo con lámpara de filamento a ver cómo reacciona


 

En la vida había probado uno a sin que no sabia como sonaba y teniendo en cuenta que la ultima vez le salio humo jajaja


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2020)

Los motores monofásicos zumban, si además llevan un dimmer ya...

Si pones al lado uno trifásico verás lo fino que va.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 4, 2020)

Haciendo otro prueba creo que lo que pasa es que no consigue arrancar bien y ganar velocidad para poderlo graduarlo bien , por que en la máxima potencia gira muy lento como para hacer el arranque inicial por eso tanto ruido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2020)

Al máximo , el motor debería andar . . .  al máximo   . . .  quizás está disparando mal al triac

Digamos que solo perderíamos 1,5V en los 110 o 220 V


----------



## Bleny (Jul 4, 2020)

Al máximo gira mas rápido pero no a su máxima velocidad, se hace casi imposible graduar sin que suene como una lata, igual que cuando le falla el condensador al ventilador mas o menos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al máximo , el motor debería andar . . .  al máximo   . . .  quizás está disparando mal al triac
> 
> Digamos que solo perderíamos 1,5V en los 110 o 220 V


 
Tengo otro por aquí valdría el btb08-600s


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2020)

Esto que pongo acá tiene que ver colateralmente con el tema y explica por que han aparecido varios tíos queriendo controlar la velocidad de un motor universal usando "PWM" en AC    




La verdad es que cualquier salame graba un video y lo sube a youtube sin tener NPI de lo que habla.

PD: eso es control por angulo de fase y ni se parece a un PWM.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2020)

Bleny dijo:


> Tengo otro por aquí valdría el btb08-600s


 
Probáselo a ver si mejora


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que cualquier salame graba un video y lo sube a youtube sin tener NPI de lo que habla.


 
Un merequetengue de PWM y control por ángulo de fase . . .  "que aumenta la potencia al motor" . . .  my God !


----------



## cristo713 (Jul 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto que pongo acá tiene que ver colateralmente con el tema y explica por que han aparecido varios tíos queriendo controlar la velocidad de un motor universal usando "PWM" en AC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo raro es que él mismo muestra la gráfica de señales cuadradas para explicar el PWM, después en su propio osciloscopio se ven claramente cortes y disparos de la señal (ángulo de fase) y no se da cuenta del error. 🤷‍♂️



Bleny dijo:


> Al máximo gira mas rápido pero no a su máxima velocidad, se hace casi imposible graduar sin que suene como una lata, igual que cuando le falla el condensador al ventilador mas o menos.
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo otro por aquí valdría el btb08-600s



Igual es una tontería pero tienes dos potenciómetros en paralelo, ¿podría ser que el que debe estar fijo está a un valor demasiado bajo y por eso no alcanza la velocidad máxima?

Si fuera el caso prueba a subir el "grande" al máximo y luego ir ajustando el pequeño hasta que el ventilador gire tan rápido como debería, lo dejas así y a partir de entonces solo manipulas el grande.

Igual es una obviedad, pero quien sabe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

El chico calibra la velocidad mínima , no la máxima !


----------



## cristo713 (Jul 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El chico calibra la velocidad mínima , no la máxima !



Cuando digo "pequeño" o "grande" me refiero a tamaño en centímetros, no al valor de la resistencia.

Tal como están en el esquema (en paralelo) se comportan como una sola y calibran lo mismo, ¿no?

edito: lo que quiero decir es que la pequeña, en tamaño, suele ajustarse a un valor fijo según para qué se use el circuito y la que se manipula es la otra, si por error esta resistencia estuviera en un valor muy bajo, el máximo valor que tendrían en ohmios al estar en paralelo, sería también muy bajo.

Con lo cual el condensador se descargaría muy rápido y se limitaría la salida del circuito.

Quizá me equivoque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Creo recordar que la máxima velocidad corresponde al mínimo valor del potenciómetro (digamos 0 Ohms teóricos) , por eso dije que el menor potenciómetro (preset) regula la velocidad mínima al no permitor que el potenciómetro de mando llegue a un valor muy alto.


----------



## cristo713 (Jul 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo recordar que la máxima velocidad corresponde al mínimo valor del potenciómetro (digamos 0 Ohms teóricos) , por eso dije que el menor potenciómetro (preset) regula la velocidad mínima



Ah ok, perdón entonces.

Esos potenciómetros no hacen más que controlar el tiempo de carga y descarga del condensador.

Según tengo entendido a mayor sea el valor de RC más "parte de cada semiciclo" deja pasar el triac y por tanto la velocidad es mayor.

Pero no soy experto en el tema la verdad, aunque hice una simulación y más o menos funciona así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2020)

Normalmente se pone una resistencia en serie con el potenciómetro que controla el ángulo de disparo (angulo que empieza cuando el triac dispara y se acaba cuando el triac se apaga [en el cruce por cero]).
La resistencia define el maximo angulo de disparo (maxima tensión-->potenciómetro en 0 ohms) mientras que el potenciometro+la resistencia definen el mínimo angulo de disparo (minima tensión --> potenciómetro al maximo).
Si hay un preset *en paralelo* con el potenciómetro, ese preset ajusta "el comienzo" del ángulo minimo, que es lo que se suele hacer para controlar motores de máquinas-herramientas y maximizar el recorrido del potenciómetro obviando zonas muertas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2020)

Y acá encontré esto que tal vez les sirva...


----------

